# KangerTech TopTank Mini replacement glass



## Feliks Karp (12/5/16)

Looking for spare/replacement glass for the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Frostbite (12/5/16)

Hey Feliks, we have replacements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/5/16)

Frostbite said:


> Hey Feliks, we have replacements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the quick reply, checking out your site now.


----------

